
Tech Industry Runs Itself Like the Soviet Union - mrShiningWizard
https://medium.com/swlh/tech-industry-runs-itself-like-the-soviet-union-63474a15a09a
======
vikramkr
I think the article is forgetting that the "tech industry" includes startups.
Sure bic companies are rigid top tldown structures, they need to be to
accomplish what they want to do. But those companies aren't the ones we look
to to break new ground in technology. The market as a whole Is not
hierarchical and those who participate in the corporate structures are free to
leave AMD start their own structure. That's what makes California the 5th
largest economy in the world and while the Soviet union is dead.

